# 81 dasher wagon springs



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

Wondering if anyone knows what coil springs will work for the rear and where to get them or if i should just take them out and run to a parts store and see what they can find thats close if those can't be found is there a good airbag kit for them


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I has a set custom made out of a shop in Kansas that lowered the car an inch and a half, but I have the original dasher springs (front & rear) from the car if you'd be interested.

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

vwsportruck said:


> I has a set custom made out of a shop in Kansas that lowered the car an inch and a half, but I have the original dasher springs (front & rear) from the car if you'd be interested.
> 
> -=Mark
> '80 Dasher Wagon
> ...


 depends on what you want for them and where you are shipping from


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm in CT, and didn't have a figure In mind

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

vwsportruck said:


> I'm in CT, and didn't have a figure In mind
> 
> -=Mark
> '80 Dasher Wagon
> ...


Im in MI think up what youd want plus shipping and I'll let you know if im interested


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Did you want just the backs or both fronts & backs?

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

vwsportruck said:


> Did you want just the backs or both fronts & backs?
> 
> -=Mark
> '80 Dasher Wagon
> ...


I only need the rear springs but if the price is right I'd take both extra parts are never a bad thing


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll shoot you a price tomorrow, as I'm just starting a kidney stone unfortunately 

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

vwsportruck said:


> I'll shoot you a price tomorrow, as I'm just starting a kidney stone unfortunately
> 
> -=Mark
> '80 Dasher Wagon
> ...


Alright thanks and im sorry kidney stones are the worst


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2019)

Holy s. This is crazy thread. Spare parts for a 40 year old wagon and kidney stones! I hope you are ok and not in too much pain. I’ve never had one but hear bad things.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Rufedog said:


> I only need the rear springs but if the price is right I'd take both extra parts are never a bad thing


I'd be looking at 40 for each set plus actual shipping cost. If you give me a zip, I can quote it out.
The fronts are the red/black combo. At one point I was considering keeping the stock stuff so was going to make them look new, thus the red paint. All were original to the car though.









-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

vwsportruck said:


> I'd be looking at 40 for each set plus actual shipping cost. If you give me a zip, I can quote it out.
> The fronts are the red/black combo. At one point I was considering keeping the stock stuff so was going to make them look new, thus the red paint. All were original to the car though.
> 
> 
> ...


Zip is 48846 its Ionia Michigan and I'd be interested in both sets for that price


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

Pm'd shipping, total & PayPal info.

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------

